

Explaining The Different HTTP Status Codes - paulund
http://www.paulund.co.uk/explaining-the-different-http-status-codes

======
hakaaak
Where's "I'm a teapot", the best code ever? Supported in Rack:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes>

